# Drehen von einem Image



## Andi321 (8. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend ich bin gerade dabei mit Hilfe des Tutorials http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial-7.htmlhttp:// hier , mein eingenes Spiel zu schreiben. An sich klappt es bis jetzt ganz gut. Ich habe die Klasse Sprite und die Klasse Spielfeld ohne große Änderungen übernommen. 

Jetzt habe ich ein kleine problem und zwar habe ich in meinem Spiel ein Image das ich drehen möchte , jedoch sollten sich die anderen Objecte nicht drehen, sondern nur dieses eine Object. 
Es ist mir aber nich ganz klar wie ich das machen soll.


----------



## Andi321 (8. Mai 2012)

Hier der Link zum Tutorial 

http://http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial.html


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mai 2012)

Du kannst in der drawObjects-Methode drehen - grob (ungestestet) so...

```
public void drawObjects(Graphics gr) {
    Graphics2D g = (Graphics2D)gr;
    AffineTransform original = g.getTransform();
    g.rotate(getX(), getY(), angleInRadians);
    g.drawImage(pics[currentpic], (int) x, (int) y, null);
    g.setTransform(original);
}
```


----------



## Andi321 (8. Mai 2012)

Das hab ich versucht ,jedoch dreht sich dann alles.  Bei meinem Spiel habe ich ein Helikopter der rumfliegt und durch eine Kanone muss man versuchen in abzuschißen , also mass man die Kanone drehen können. Wenn ich das so mache dreht sich der Helikopter mit.


----------



## Andi321 (8. Mai 2012)

Hat sich erledigt , hab es selber hinbekommen.


----------

